# Motor oil overfill question



## Ktt88 (Aug 27, 2011)

Did a oil change over the weekend and I usually put 5L in and it turns out fine. Although this time the dipstick was reading higher than normal. I searched and came to the conclusion that this isnt really the best thing. 
What do you guys think? Do I need to refill? Drain?


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*you'll be ok*



Ktt88 said:


> Did a oil change over the weekend and I usually put 5L in and it turns out fine. Although this time the dipstick was reading higher than normal. I searched and came to the conclusion that this isnt really the best thing.
> What do you guys think? Do I need to refill? Drain?


not a great pic, but as long as your on the marked part of stick you'll be ok. there are marks for normal high and low and marks for overfill and too low, as long as it's not over the overfill mark you're fine.


----------



## Ktt88 (Aug 27, 2011)

This is basically now much I overfilled....









Hopefully this is a better indication


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*overfilled*



Ktt88 said:


> This is basically now much I overfilled....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you have about 1/4 -1/2 qt. to much oil. not a good thing, the crankshaft can airate the oil and cause problems. drop it a little and you'll be fine, oily hands maybe.


----------



## Ktt88 (Aug 27, 2011)

Ugh thats pretty much what I figured. Ill just loosen the drain bolt a bit and let some oil drip out. It's a pain for me because i'm running a skid plate and its getting cold out!:banghead:


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

It's 100% fine. It takes well over a quart extra to induce cavitation and foaming.


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*please read the manual*

vag says it's overfilled when it's on the straight part of the stick. maybe audisquirt is right that it takes a quart, but if he's wrong and you toast your cat he's not gonna help you. he consistantly states that he knows more than vag..


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*airation*



Apexxx said:


> It's 100% fine. It takes well over a quart extra to induce cavitation and foaming.


not cavitation


----------



## Ktt88 (Aug 27, 2011)

ugh so should I be draining this oil?! dont want to damage anything for such a stupid reason


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

PCV action will level it off.

I've actually heard stories of people filling the engine to the top.:facepalm:


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*be safe*



Ktt88 said:


> ugh so should I be draining this oil?! dont want to damage anything for such a stupid reason


drain a little. for the pcv to pick up that much oil it would have to be whipped to a froth, and you don't need that going through your engines intake track anyway, certainly not good for the cat if it did.


----------

